# Slow transit and laxative use



## Woobydoobydoo (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi my son is 6years old and suffers from slow transit.. Currently his meds are 9 sachets of movicol, 5ml per day of adult solution docusate and 15ml of picosulphate and still only goes n has bm once every 7 days.. His doc says they wana tweak his meds but has been on these for 6months has sickness when starts to get impacted and not one bm is the sane as the nxt! We are on our 4th transit study which has declared he defo has slow transit and after 10days majority or all markers are expelled 
He strains to get bms out 9/10 squatting but i feel tweakin meds isnt going to help him as weve been told hes on the top amount anyway n how long can he stay on these meds.. 
Aarrgghhh your views n opinions welcome pls feel very disheartened right now xx


----------



## KyleIBS (Oct 6, 2014)

There's nothing you can really do on the medication aspect, as he is already receiving proper care and is on various medications. However, I would try Miralax. It's an OTC laxative and is fairly priced.


----------

